# Warm up for Bench Press?



## Milo (Oct 12, 2015)

I've always done some half ass limp dick warm ups before I lift. Now that the weight of my lifts are going up, I'm actually starting to realize how important warm ups are. When I squat my hips are tight as shit for the first half of the workout and for bench my shoulders feel the same way. 
I think I've put together a good warm up for squat and deadlift, but all the info I've found for bench warm up seems lacking. Most just say to warm up with the bar for a few sets.
What do y'all do for your warm ups before you start to bench?


----------



## Megatron28 (Oct 12, 2015)

Between warm up sets benching, I like to grab some light dumbbells and loosen up my shoulders with various raises and presses.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 12, 2015)

I warm up for about ten minutes before every session. I do static stretches for my chest and shoulders first. Then grab some 5 pound plates and loosen the shoulder up some more. Then I grab a barbell and do about 10 reps of shoulder press then behind the neck press. Then I'll get on the bench warm up with the bar for 10 or so reps. 135 for 10. 225 for 5. 315 for 2 or 3. Then start my working sets whatever the weight may be. 

I stretch the shit out of my chest before bench. Always have. I used to do shoulder dislocations and other shit with a band but didn't find it necessary anymore.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 12, 2015)

1. Break a sweat 
2. 10 push ups 
3. 10 clap push ups
4. 10 medicine ball toss ups

Then the old man Zeigler routine

5. 2 plates 7 reps 
6. 2 plates 7 reps
7. 2 plates 7 reps

Simple & easy maintenance


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2015)

As ghey as it sounds, I jump on the elliptical for like 2 min. before I do anything. There's something about just getting the blood flowing that does me right.

I start off with some RC stretches. Take a 5 lb plate, lay on the bench, put my arm out 90° from my body with my elbow bent 90° from that (parallel to my body) and let the weight stretch it out. I then rotate my shoulder up to the top position for 5 reps. I repeat the same motion  but with my palm down; raising my hand up.

Then I do the standard warm up, bar for 10, 135 for 10..... Don't underestimate the power of a heavy warm up. Something short of your starting set for 3 reps. It just seems to jet the body in gear without taxing it.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 12, 2015)

Foam roll (if sore)

Jump rope (or some kind of warmup cardio) 5-10min

Light stretching - whole body, dynamic and static

Push-ups

Bench


----------



## Milo (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies fellas.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 12, 2015)

I ramp up slow like everyone else 135 x 10 185 x 10 225 x 5 for 2 sets then get into the meat 

One thing I do, I use a piece of 1/4 cpvc pipe cut to my wing span I grab it at the ends and swing it over my head back and fourth until I feel the joints of my shoulders warm I do this in between my warm up sets and it gets the job done well


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2015)

Holy shit I could write a novel on this. Will require pics to explain tho... when I have time.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 13, 2015)

I've started to adopt a philosophy that I've read before; the less energy invested into warming up means more in the tank when you really need it.


----------



## DF (Oct 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Holy shit I could write a novel on this. Will require pics to explain tho... when I have time.



Noods!!! YES!!!!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 13, 2015)

What I've been doing ( and I'm lifting baby weights because I'm a weak ****) is 1x10-12 of half what I'm gonna shoot for on working sets. Then same weight 1x6-8. Rest for 3 minutes then start. Been working pretty good


----------



## Mason (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm coming off a small pec tear from about 3 months ago so warmup is everything right now.

The most beneficial thing I do is the dislocations with a band.
One new thing I'm trying is hanging/swinging a short 40-50lb barbell behind my back like Chris Duffins Shoulderok. I'm sure his equipment works better but it does help open up the shoulders.
Also, I got a slingshot that I use to warm up with and when I go heavy I usually hit the weight with the slingshot for a rep or two and then do a set raw.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 16, 2015)

I like using 135 for about 5 reps then 185 for two reps and then 205 for two and then 225 for one and then go into my work set. All depends on how much you can bench too but I like finishing that last warm up with about 25lbs less than what I will be working out with.


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 7, 2015)

I hit the arc trainer for 5 mins, do 25 pushups, 135 /15, 225/10 / 275/5 and then head up


----------



## fiinal (Nov 24, 2015)

Warmup cardio— waddle over to the bench
Then 45x5, 135x5, 185x5, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x1-3, then work sets. I keep the time between sets real short so it goes by pretty quick, but I like to get a more gradual increase in weight instead of just doing 135-225-315 or something like that


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 24, 2015)

I love the guys that walk into the gym and throw 225 on the bar with no warming up at all. And their max is like 245. Dumb.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't even warm up, my max is 275 so I just put that on, do it once and call it a day.

Off for pizza, wings and beer after a hard bench day


----------



## Yaya (Nov 24, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I love the guys that walk into the gym and throw 225 on the bar with no warming up at all. And their max is like 245. Dumb.




I stopped doing that after I read this post


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 24, 2015)

Yaya said:


> I stopped doing that after I read this post



I just did it last night lol


----------



## rburdge84 (Nov 24, 2015)

There are lots of things you can do. Slow your tempo down on your warmups. Pause at the bottom for lighter warm up sets to stretch the chest out. You could also get a lacrosse ball and smash the chest and shoulders to help with blood flow. Also internal and external rotation would be smart for the shoulder. Also gwet lacrosse ball and foam roller for hips on squats.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 24, 2015)

rburdge84 said:


> There are lots of things you can do. Slow your tempo down on your warmups. Pause at the bottom for lighter warm up sets to stretch the chest out. You could also get a lacrosse ball and smash the chest and shoulders to help with blood flow. Also internal and external rotation would be smart for the shoulder. Also gwet lacrosse ball and foam roller for hips on squats.




I don't like a foam roller for the hips but a lacrosse ball does wonders.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 24, 2015)

rburdge84 said:


> There are lots of things you can do. Slow your tempo down on your warmups. Pause at the bottom for lighter warm up sets to stretch the chest out. You could also get a lacrosse ball and smash the chest and shoulders to help with blood flow. Also internal and external rotation would be smart for the shoulder. Also gwet lacrosse ball and foam roller for hips on squats.


I used to do the slow warmups but I'm not a fan anymore. 

Treat light weight like its heavy and you'll treat heavy weight like its light.


----------



## Milo (Nov 24, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I used to do the slow warmups but I'm not a fan anymore.
> 
> Treat light weight like its heavy and you'll treat heavy weight like its light.



I treat all weight the same, but I always pause at the bottom. Usually 2 seconds or so. I don't count a rep if it's not something that would be passed in a competition. This way I give myself breathing room for when I do a meet which hopefully should be soonish.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 24, 2015)

Milo said:


> I treat all weight the same, but I always pause at the bottom. Usually 2 seconds or so. I don't count a rep if it's not something that would be passed in a competition. This way I give myself breathing room for when I do a meet which hopefully should be soonish.



I'm similar but not quite that extreme.  And I don't pause when I use the slingshot, not much point there.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 24, 2015)

A warm up is required for everything really

A math test, football game, drinking, bench press and human snout - ting


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't do much for warm up..I just get the blood flowing with 12 reps 135...rest, then 10 reps with 225..then up to 315 for my main sets. 1st main set is always the hardest then 2nd is the easiest.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 24, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I don't do much for warm up..I just get the blood flowing with 12 reps 135...rest, then 10 reps with 225..then up to 315 for my main sets. 1st main set is always the hardest then 2nd is the easiest.



For shits & giggles try 135 x 12 twice to get the blood flowing if that's what your into. Then skip 225 and go straight into the 315 & main sets. On that score of it try skipping rope or treadmill then a couple sets of push ups then straight into the 315. Pretty soon 315 will be your 135 so on and so forth. In other words I think you might be waisting good energy and strength on those lighter weights.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 24, 2015)

Makes sense z


----------



## Texan (Nov 24, 2015)

5 min jog or elliptical, get your blood flowing and body warm. 
I do
115x20
135x10
185x5
225x1
And then start my workout this is for if im working with a weight of 275 or higher. I personally cant go from warming up with light weight and then load up with some heavy weight. I like to let my body feel some weight before I start my working sets.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 26, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> For shits & giggles try 135 x 12 twice to get the blood flowing if that's what your into. Then skip 225 and go straight into the 315 & main sets. On that score of it try skipping rope or treadmill then a couple sets of push ups then straight into the 315. Pretty soon 315 will be your 135 so on and so forth. In other words I think you might be waisting good energy and strength on those lighter weights.



I see what ur saying ..I just need a good pump before I hit the muscles heavy or it feels like a ****ing truck on my chest. I kinda have no structured plan these days, I get get in there and kill it depending on how strong I'm feeling that day. I still think mind is the most important factor


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 26, 2015)

While on this new program I've been "warming up" with my working set reps. 
A few minutes on the elliptical at max incline/resistance to break a sweat, some straight arm pull downs to get my bases firing, then on the bench. 
So today my working sets were 3 reps.
135/225/275/315 and go. No pissing around with a hundred bar reps. 
I love it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry zeigler but a 180 pound jump between sets is not smart at all. That's how people tare shit and get hurt. You have to acclimate yourself to heavy weight.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 26, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Sorry zeigler but a 180 pound jump between sets is not smart at all. That's how people tare shit and get hurt. You have to acclimate yourself to heavy weight.


It takes experience


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Sorry zeigler but a 180 pound jump between sets is not smart at all. That's how people tare shit and get hurt. You have to acclimate yourself to heavy weight.



No need to apologize for an opinion.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 26, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> No need to apologize for an opinion.



Thank u for understanding sir. You're so kind. 

I gotta say, zeigler is growing on me. We should hang out sometime.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Thank u for understanding sir. You're so kind.
> 
> I gotta say, zeigler is growing on me. We should hang out sometime.



Sure I'd be down for that, sounds delightful. Are you going to tell Lei or is this going to be low key ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 26, 2015)

Lei doesn't need to know. He just went on vacation with some bitchhhhhh and cheated on me.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 26, 2015)

Can I join in on the festivities?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 27, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Can I join in on the festivities?



Welcome to the circle jerk.


----------



## Go Away (Jan 17, 2016)

I've found that doing shoulder prehab stuff prior to getting under the bar helps a ton.

Taking a band over your head to your back and back over your head and down to your stomach, over and over, helps. 

Internal and external rotation with 5-10 lbs for reps helps warm the girdle up, as well as many of the warm up stuff Donnie Thompson advocates. 

I always bench the bar for a few sets. I have kids laughing at me and questioning the purpose constantly. Then I see them go straight under 135 for 5, 225 x 1 and they're gassed out and get angry at themselves. Not even just kids.

Once I started hitting the bar (always) for a few sets followed by 95 lbs for a pump set, then 135 followed by jumps no bigger than 40 lbs my bench felt much stronger. Maybe as I climb into the 400's I'll reevaluate the initial jumps, but I like how this feels.

You don't wanna go into a bench session with zero fluid in your shoulders and you want your supporting muscles activated and firing before you get to the heavy sets. You can't do this by hitting 135 for 3, 225 for 3, 315 for 3, then going for a PR. Not safe, not smart, not calculated.


----------



## Rip (Jan 17, 2016)

I grab 10 or 15lb dumbbells and do should rotation exercises


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 17, 2016)

Static stretching 
Jump for the stars
Burpees 
Pull ups
Push ups 
Dips
Bench

I skip the pull ups when doing chest.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 14, 2016)

Warming up shoulders is really important man. I always do rotator cuff movement before chest and shoulder days. For a chest warm up I always start with the bar then keep adding a 45 lb plate each set so I'll do a good warm up set keeping it at 15 reps or so.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 14, 2016)

I would also get that limp dick looked at. No reason for that when they got the blue pills for Ya. They work wonders


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 14, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> 1. Break a sweat
> 2. 10 push ups
> 3. 10 clap push ups
> 4. 10 medicine ball toss ups
> ...



Stupid advice right here


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 14, 2016)

I things you can do and most do is warm up the shoulders and rotator cuffs.

Then just lift light weight ramping it up to your working sets.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 14, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> For shits & giggles try 135 x 12 twice to get the blood flowing if that's what your into. Then skip 225 and go straight into the 315 & main sets. On that score of it try skipping rope or treadmill then a couple sets of push ups then straight into the 315. Pretty soon 315 will be your 135 so on and so forth. In other words I think you might be waisting good energy and strength on those lighter weights.



You are an idiot!


----------

